# John Deere 524 Tecumseh Engine



## Sbenda (Apr 13, 2020)

Yep...it's still Winter in Minnesota just got 8 inches of heavy wet snow. 

I have a John Deere 524 snowblower that won't start. I brought it in for repair and they said it was the main head gasket. I replaced that but still won't fire, they said they tried a new carb and it didn't fire. Is there anything special about these engines I should look at? Should I try slapping on a new carb myself with the new head gasket and see if that fires or is there something more simple to try? Thanks!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Step 1 - Check for spark - if OK, proceed.
Step 2 - Try starting fluid - if OK, proceed.
Step 3 - Clean carb and verify fuel flow - if OK, proceed.
Step 4 - Check valves for proper operation - if OK, proceed.
Step 5 - Check compression.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

+1 on what tabora wrote - you need to follow a simple, methodical process. You will chase your tail if you just try swapping parts. If you don't know how to complete any of the steps, just ask. There is lots of experience on this site.

tx


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Give it a ' toot ' of Gas, Carb Cleaner, or starting fluid . If it briefly runs, than it's the carb . If the toot makes no difference, check spark . Remove carb fuel bowl, look at fuel in bowl . Fuel should be clean, if no fuel, bad filter, line plugged, out of Gas . I agree, parts swapping may not be needed, unless problem seems confined to ' that ' part .


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

Sbenda said:


> Yep...it's still Winter in Minnesota just got 8 inches of heavy wet snow.
> 
> I have a John Deere 524 snowblower that won't start. I brought it in for repair and they said it was the main head gasket. I replaced that but still won't fire, they said they tried a new carb and it didn't fire. Is there anything special about these engines I should look at? Should I try slapping on a new carb myself with the new head gasket and see if that fires or is there something more simple to try? Thanks!


I have a genuine John Deere service manual for that machine if you are interested in it?


----------



## auroruss65 (Nov 3, 2019)

Pull the flywheel and check the pin on the shaft if it looks okay than thats not it. But if you see ANY offset on the key or flywheel than its out of time. Also check the gap on the points while your in there if it has might have solid state ignition. Good Luck


----------



## cnote (Oct 21, 2020)

NWRider said:


> I have a genuine John Deere service manual for that machine if you are interested in it?


Hi NWRider, I'm trying to obtain a service manual for this machine if you're willing to share that. Thanks!


----------

